# 1991 240sx SE, Help!



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

I just started a new project! Restoring a 1991 240sx. It is an SE, non turbo car. What do I do with this engine. I want it fast, but on a slow budget. I am not trying to make a competition car, yet I want it to impress. I guess more show, than go! Help me! Someone tell me where to start! I am clueless! Tell me your opinions and give me your recommendations on getting this baby rolling! Thanks for any in-put! Gonzo


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> I just started a new project! Restoring a 1991 240sx. It is an SE, non turbo car. What do I do with this engine. I want it fast, but on a slow budget. I am not trying to make a competition car, yet I want it to impress. I guess more show, than go! Help me! Someone tell me where to start! I am clueless! Tell me your opinions and give me your recommendations on getting this baby rolling! Thanks for any in-put! Gonzo


I have restored 2 240's and a 280Z before and I have started in different places with each one.. Post some pics of the car and then we should be able to give you a good idea on how to go about restoring it...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> I just started a new project! Restoring a 1991 240sx. It is an SE, non turbo car. What do I do with this engine. I want it fast, but on a slow budget. I am not trying to make a competition car, yet I want it to impress. I guess more show, than go! Help me! Someone tell me where to start! I am clueless! Tell me your opinions and give me your recommendations on getting this baby rolling! Thanks for any in-put! Gonzo


Do suspension first. This will make a big difference.


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

*coool*

What, who and where on the suspension? Any engine ideas?Thanks!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> What, who and where on the suspension? Any engine ideas?Thanks!


As for suspension, I'm a firm believer in Tein and H&R.. As for the motor, it depends on what you want to do with it. I am going with the KA24DE Twin-Cam motor, whereas a lot of people choose the SR20DET, which is the Turbo motor. You can use the Skyline RB-Series motors (RB25, RB20, RB26, etc.), and some of those motors are turbo from the factory as well. I would suggest the SR20DET, just because I think that it's a more reliable motor, because it's built stronger. It also has more power than the KA, even though the KA has more Torque. Just depends on what you want bro.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I prefer Megan Racing,Tanabe, Kei Office, and Silk Road for coilover choices. the rest of the suspension, id say b/w Battle Version, NAMS, Cusco, or Kazama Auto. Engine wise; If its gonna be more show, then get the SR. Judges like engine swaps, so ive heard. Im more into performance.


----------



## StillSlow (Sep 1, 2005)

FIrst off whats your budget? and what are you really trying to get out off the car. If just looks and little performance ( just a reliable car) Buy a new(rebuilt) KA and drop it(yourself) and geta sick wide body kit, 5-lug conversion for better wheel choices, and an exhaust, even just a muffler, and a intake. That's extremely riceeeeeee! LOL but that is all show and very little go. if thats what u want than there is no point in spending 7-900 and suspension if you dant need it, you know? just a thought.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

because he'll eventually get greedy and will want to go faster...don't even say you won't. Cause I know you will. :thumbup:


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> because he'll eventually get greedy and will want to go faster...don't even say you won't. Cause I know you will. :thumbup:


haha... hell yeah he will. Everybody does. Especially with 240's because they feel faster than they actually are, so you want them to go as fast as they feel. So you spend money to make them go as fast you feel them wanting to go, but once you do that, then it feels even faster, but it still feels faster than it actually is, and repeat the process until you run out of money.


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

*FunnY!*

You guys are funny! I like the idea show and go! I will tell you what I've been doing lately with car. I have purchased a Nismo body kit. It has been an absolute nightmare putting it on. One of the side skirts is twisted and causes a serious fittement problem. The front facia was a pain in the ass to drill and mount all the little metal brackets to. I've had to do a crap load of prep, cutting,filling and reforming with fiber glass to get a proper fittement. I have taken a mugen spoiler from a 99 model toyota camry and raised it. I formed new mounting bolts on the spacer and it fits great. the spoiler goes right into the conture of the car. It's sick!! I purchased a hood scoop from a 79 model chevy camaro. I cut appx. 5 inches off the rear and glassed it back in. It is the tear drop cowl induction style and you will not believe how seet it looks on the car! I am preping it all now and hope that by the end of Sept. I will have the kit on, primed and painted. Porsche red is my color choice. Already have it. The top will be painted black. I chose this becuase of the sun roof. There is like a small area around the sun roof painted red, everything else is black on the cab area of the car. it just made me scratch my head!? I have new carpet and new seats ordered, Goping all black inside with a small amount of red trim. Looking for black out. i am still wavering on the wheels though. Black rims, gun metal, Gold, silver or Chrome? I don't know what do you think! As far as looks, the car is off and running in a great direction. I think it will look sweet and have a custom one of a kind look! GONZO


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> I have taken a mugen spoiler from a 99 model toyota camry and raised it.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, now thats funny! oh, mugen spoiler from a toyota.... damn my side hurts.....hahahaha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oo-gonzo.......tell me did you have any car before this 240sx? if so which was it?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, I guess it's gonna be all show no go. Which is kinda sad. Just a thought, but isn't Mugen owned by King Motorsports, which deals only with Honda's. I'm pretty sure they are. Just thought is was kinda funny how you got a honda wing off a toyota to put on your nissan. Hmmmm.... Kinda sad to me. Oh well, your car. As for wheels, the color/style of the rims depends on the look of the car. What color is it, is it droppped, if not, will it be, what does the body look like with the kit, etc. I'm big on darker colored colored rims, or bronze. I don't like chrome very much, unless it's on like an escalade or something. post pics of the car if you can and that will allow us to get a better idea on what would look good on it.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

King Motorsprts is the US distributor for Mugen. 

I thought the Nismo aero kit was made or ABS plastic, not fiberglass? If you want ot go the show car route, good for you. I hope your happy having a car that just looks fast.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> King Motorsprts is the US distributor for Mugen.
> 
> I thought the Nismo aero kit was made or ABS plastic, not fiberglass? If you want ot go the show car route, good for you. I hope your happy having a car that just looks fast.



let me repeat and point out something on what you said....

I hope your happy having a car that JUST LOOKS FAST.


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

*Attention Knuckleheads!lol*

I'm not sure if you guy's are being rude or poking fun at me! So I'll try to address your inquirees properly! Mugen makes spoiler designs for several makes of vehicles not just honda. The key word is designs! Why is this funny? I simply don't want to have a bolt on ricer! With all these kids out here buying $50.00 bolt on wings and 3M taping warped ass eurothane body kits on a P.O.S. civic(piece of s--t). I thought that a few might respect the custom work that I have done. Or at least find it interesting!
Yes, the car looks fast and no other car will look like it( unlike the 3 million P.O.S.'s cramed together at the drag strips on saturday nights) This car will win show's when I'm done with it. You guys are way premature for all the "hope you like a car that looks fast, crap!" No place in my first posting does it say that I only want a show car. I don't have the budget to make it look right and run fast all at the same time. I chose to get the looks part out of the way first. Once completed, I will start on the "GO" part! And I imagine that when I post pic's and tell what the car is doing in a .25 mile, then all the gigles will cease! GONZO


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

First off, Im calling bullshit on the "mugen has stuff for toyotas". I have way too many friends who have tuned hondas and toyotas to know this. And the fact that the founder of Mugen was a Honda presidents son(founder, cant remember), and used the available honda engines in his F1 cars. but i bet you didnt know that did you?

Second- The first thing you mentioned was cosmetic mods, so the intelligent assumpsion would be that you were only building a show bitch. IF you didnt want to get poked fun of, you should have listed everything you planned on doing. If you cant take a little critisizm, maybe you should be worried about your own maturity instead of ours.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Man...Im gona sink my whole budget into performance!!! Never mind this whole body kit crap..if it dont go fast...whats the point????!!! A trophy dont give you Horsepwoer or Tourqe! LOL Any money spent on looks is money away from performance... I think the stock look, is just great!!!!! its fine the way it is...I like to suprise people.... a quarter mile is more important to me...hahahaha


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

*Allrighty Then!?*

Mr. Nismo, no one said anything about your maturity! Hello! Call bull shit all you want! No one asked you in the first place and I didn't ask for your critizisim so I don't have to accept it! You do your thing and I'll do mine!!!!
Also, read the entire post not just the first line! You don't have to bust peoples balls just because you can! You may know more about a subject than other people, but it doesn't give you the right to mock. Your response provides me with the understanding that you were being rude not "just poking fun". If you can't say something nice, then don't reply!
As far as you other folk's, thank you for your input. Some of you have been really helpful! GONZO


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> Mr. Nismo, no one said anything about your maturity! Hello! Call bull shit all you want! No one asked you in the first place and I didn't ask for your critizisim so I don't have to accept it! You do your thing and I'll do mine!!!!
> Also, read the entire post not just the first line! You don't have to bust peoples balls just because you can! You may know more about a subject than other people, but it doesn't give you the right to mock. Your response provides me with the understanding that you were being rude not "just poking fun". If you can't say something nice, then don't reply!
> As far as you other folk's, thank you for your input. Some of you have been really helpful! GONZO


I never said anything about my maturity either. You on the other hand did.


oo-gonzo said:


> You guys are way premature for all the "hope you like a car that looks fast, crap!"


If you were feeling mocked, im sorry. I didnt know you had sand in your vagina, my bad. Maybe the chin spoiler was off a Camry, but it was more than likely designed for an Accord. Who knows? Initially I was poking fun, I work at a Toyota dealer, it was funny to me to hear that a Honda racing product that came off a Toyota family sedan, was going onto a Nissan sports car. Sorry if you didnt see the humor in it. And as I stated in an earlier post; In your first post, you said NOTHING about performance mods. Whick lead to an obvious assumsion that your only goals were to waste a 240 by making it a show car. There is no point in a car just sitting there and doing nothnig. They were meant to be driven, not stared at.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

in my opinion a 240sx is not ment for show, if you want show than go get an Altima SE-R those look really nice,have nice power so all you gotta do is spend on cosmetic. BTW what was your previous car?


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

*????*

Are you reading all the posts on this thread? Hello, in my first post I stated that I wanted it fast!! You are only catching part of posts, I guess! So you jump the wagon after failing to read thoroughly! Anyway, I'm tired of talking about it!! Let'n it go!

To answer a question: I have owned quite a few vehicles, mostly Ford Mustang's. an 85 model, 91 model, 96 model and an 01 model. All of which were GT's and 1 cobra. The 96 was 380 rwhp with only bolt on's. The 01 was a started project, but fell through due to an unforseen emergency (financial). I have also owned an 05 Ford Ranger edge p-u. I purchased a Honda Accord in 1992, brand new. It had 305000 miles on it when I gave it away to a family member. lol Best car I ever owned. Had a Nissan Pulsar, a Toyota celica and a Mits. Eclipse ( P.O.S. )


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> Are you reading all the posts on this thread? Hello, in my first post I stated that I wanted it fast!! You are only catching part of posts, I guess! So you jump the wagon after failing to read thoroughly! Anyway, I'm tired of talking about it!! Let'n it go!
> 
> To answer a question: I have owned quite a few vehicles, mostly Ford Mustang's. an 85 model, 91 model, 96 model and an 01 model. All of which were GT's and 1 cobra. The 96 was 380 rwhp with only bolt on's. The 01 was a started project, but fell through due to an unforseen emergency (financial). I have also owned an 05 Ford Ranger edge p-u. I purchased a Honda Accord in 1992, brand new. It had 305000 miles on it when I gave it away to a family member. lol Best car I ever owned. Had a Nissan Pulsar, a Toyota celica and a Mits. Eclipse ( P.O.S. )



if you want it fast, dont trow it away on cosmetic, because once you have a FAST car there is more chances of you having an accident.......you should start at suspension, brakes, than do swap....either SR, CA, RB is a good start.

No body is saying shit here, but most of the ppl on the forum know far more than you about 240's and are tired of ppl just trying to make them look preaty, these cars arent ment to be girlish cars....just keep it clean.


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

*Finish 1, start another!*

LOL! These cars weren't meant to be girlish!? I agree, they come stock with, what 120-180 HP? LOL! I see your point with tired of seeing cars that just look good! I agree! (but) I am tired of seeing a really fast car that looks like it's 20 years old and going to fall apart any day! Yeh! its fast but your sitting on a bucket in the floor board with no windshield and enough rust showing to fill the bucket! It makes no sense to me, but to each his own! I just chose to go the look route first. I had to make a decision on the two ( show or go ) to which to start on first. Because my father is a body and paint man and other personal reasons, "show" was the most logical area to start with this project! Once finished, I will get to work on the go. I can't do both at the same time!

Yep! You guys know way more than me about 240's! That's why I'm here! To get answers to my questions!
Like: How do I know what engine is in my 92 240sx? S13?S14? what does that mean? Give the low down on these 240's engines! Thanks


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

89-94 -- S13 chassis. The 89 & 90 models came with a SOHC KA24E engine. It produced 150hp/160tq. the 91-94 models came with a DOHC KA24DE. They produced 155hp/160tq. The 91 & 92 were the most desired b/c of the more aggressive cam profile(not really that much).

95-98 -- S14 chassis. the 95 & 96 are commonly referred to as Zenki models, for early style. The 97 & 98 are known as Kouki's, for late models. In 95, nissan redesigned the KA slightly to fit OBD2 Standards(95 is OBD1, 96-98 is OBD2).They redesigned the cylinder head, intake plenumn, and ecu(most I know about the engine redsign). The S14s were runing the same power and torque as the S13 91-94 models. The 97 & 98 models are very hard to find, due to poor sales and that Nissan shipped over very few Kouki models to the US in those years.

There is far more to know about these models than what Ive listed, this is just basic info about them.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> LOL! These cars weren't meant to be girlish!? I agree, they come stock with, what 120-180 HP? LOL! I see your point with tired of seeing cars that just look good! I agree! (but) I am tired of seeing a really fast car that looks like it's 20 years old and going to fall apart any day! Yeh! its fast but your sitting on a bucket in the floor board with no windshield and enough rust showing to fill the bucket! It makes no sense to me, but to each his own! I just chose to go the look route first. I had to make a decision on the two ( show or go ) to which to start on first. Because my father is a body and paint man and other personal reasons, "show" was the most logical area to start with this project! Once finished, I will get to work on the go. I can't do both at the same time!
> 
> Yep! You guys know way more than me about 240's! That's why I'm here! To get answers to my questions!
> Like: How do I know what engine is in my 92 240sx? S13?S14? what does that mean? Give the low down on these 240's engines! Thanks



HP is not all...remember TQ....and KA has plenty of that.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

380whp 96 mustang with bolt ons, bullshit dyno sheets?
Mugen wing for a camry, bullshit maybe mugen style, not a mugen wing though
You actually want to go fast but all your money is going into hood scoops and wings, bullshit

please continue to post, i can't wait to hear whats next


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

*For Nismo and Boosted!*

Nismo, thanks! Thats allot of info. you obviously know allot about them. Correct me if I'm wrong! I have a 92 model! That would have the s13 chassis w/ KA24DE DOHC? If so, what mods should I do to it if any? Thanks again for your help! GONZO

Boosted, A 96 Ford Mustang GT comes stock with 280 hp! All That I added was 100 hp! Anyone knows that you can add 100 hp or better to just about any muscle car with a good bit of bolt ons! For example: I added 410 gears, steeda suspension, aluminum drive shaft, racing clutch, steeda short throw shifter, manderal bent shorty headers, x-pipe with cats from borla, roush intake head, c&l plenum w/ c&l C.A.I.. diablo chip (upgradable). Engine had crane racing cams, also bored 40 over, new pistons, 24 lb fuel injectors. That just names a few! If you can't do the math on those bolt ons, then ask and I will give you the web sites to each of these parts manufacturors. When you add 10 hp here, 20 hp here, 15 there! HP starts to add up. Also, go to www.bamamafia.com, all my dyno tests as well as my track slips are posted there under oo-gonzo!
You can preach to me about Nissans, but don't go there when it comes to Mustangs. I come from a long line of Muscle Mustang fanatics! Peace! GONZO


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes you have a S13 with a KA24DE. As far as mods go for the engine, its all up to your style. I Autocross and go to drift events so my biggest thing really is throttle response. I am planning on turboing the KA next year, but I need to save up the cash to do so. My current price list is looking to be around 11k for the engine, but you can get a basic KA-T crate engine,for around 2500. Im just paranoid and overbuild my stuff.

Which model do you have? the coupe of the fastback(240)?


----------



## oo-gonzo (Aug 5, 2005)

Nismo, I have the fastback/hatchback! Whatever it's called, it's not a coupe though! Would you happen to know the TorQue it has, stock? Also, turbo good or turbo bad for this engine! If good, does it require new rods/pistons ect.? What type of turbo do you recommend? Turbonetics make one? I like the idea of a brand new crate engine! BUT, I'm dreaming! GONZO


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> Nismo, I have the fastback/hatchback! Whatever it's called, it's not a coupe though! Would you happen to know the TorQue it has, stock? Also, turbo good or turbo bad for this engine! If good, does it require new rods/pistons ect.? What type of turbo do you recommend? Turbonetics make one? I like the idea of a brand new crate engine! BUT, I'm dreaming! GONZO


The S13 DOHC KA comes with 160 lb/ft of torque stock. As for the turbo, the KA TwinCam will hold up strong up to 400 horspower on stock internals, in my opinion. There are all different kinds of numbers people will throw at you, but they will most likely all be somewhere between 350 and 450. It's a strong motor with a lot of torque.

As for the show car shit, you do whatever floats your boat, but it is definitely going to be a sad day when a riced out 240 wins a show and can't even pull a 15 second quarter mile. Nissan built this car as a sports car, not a freakin Maxima that you can throw a body kit on, and some cool rims, and win shows with. People don't look at a show maxima and cry, but I guarantee you that if I go to Hot Import Nights and I see a 240SX with a show trophy next to it, I will cry my eyes out, because it would be a waste of a perfectly good race ready 240SX. Enough said. If you want fast and show, go fast first, then worry about doing some cosmetic performance mods. And by cosmetic performance mods, I don't mean a freakin body kit, I mean a fuckin Kaminari Aero Kit, with a Functional spoiler on it (Not Mugen for god's sake), and maybe some nice engine dress up that will also affect performance (Bigger Plug Wires, Higher Gauge engine grounding, Nismo Distributor Cap, etc.), with a clean paint job. THAT would be a beautiful 240. I would cry over that one too, because I would be sad that it wasn't mine.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

oo-gonzo said:


> Nismo, I have the fastback/hatchback! Whatever it's called, it's not a coupe though! Would you happen to know the TorQue it has, stock? Also, turbo good or turbo bad for this engine! If good, does it require new rods/pistons ect.? What type of turbo do you recommend? Turbonetics make one? I like the idea of a brand new crate engine! BUT, I'm dreaming! GONZO


turbo, is all up to what you want out of the car. If you are into drag racing, then a T3/T4 is a good starting point. If its any other auto sport where your biggest concern isnt HP, then Id say get the Stock S15 Silvia turbo. Its a T28, has good spool up speed, and is not too hard to find( if you know where to look). Turbonetics actually makes a turbo kit for the car, I cant remember if its for both the S14&S13, or just the S14.

Ive already stated my opinions on show cars. Im not gonna reiterate myself. No point in rekindling a dead fire.


----------

